# Neue Lüfter für Xigmatek Midgard + Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.C



## Apology11 (6. Januar 2012)

*Neue Lüfter für Xigmatek Midgard + Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.C*

Hallo PC Games Hardware Forum,

ich habe vor in meinen PC neue Lüfter einzubauen, sowohl ins Gehäuse, als auch an meinen CPU-Kühler.

Die Daten meines PC:
CPU: Intel i7 2600k
CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.C
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX 580
Mainboard: MSI P67A GD55

Momentan sind folgende Lüfter Verbaut:

CPU-Kühler: 2x F1253 Lüfter von Xigmatek 120mm (siehe Link zum Kühler)
Gehäuselüfter: vorne: 1x F1253 Lüfter von Xigmatek 120mm
                     hinten: 1x F1253 Lüfter von Xigmatek 120mm

hier ein Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein Plan:

Vorne:  1x 140mm Lüfter
Hinten: 1x 120mm Lüfter
Cpu:     2x 120mm Lüfter

vielleicht:

Oben:  1x/2x 140mm Lüfter
Seite:  1x 120mm/140mm Lüfter

Dabei dachte ich an:

Be quiet! Dark Wings

doch ich denke die werden sich nicht am den Megahalmes Rev.C befestigen lassen....

Deshalb suche ich Vorschläge für hauptsächlich leistungsstarke aber auch nicht zu laute Lüfter.
Für Ratschläge zu Anzahl und und Anbringungsort bin ich auch dankbar. 


MfG

Apology11


----------



## biohaufen (6. Januar 2012)

Ich würde dir die Enermax T.B. Silence 120mm empfehlen, die sind günstig, aber auch sehr gut und leise, drehen maximal 800 UPM... die Schaufeln auch ganz gut Luft 
Wenn du jedoch für vorne und hinten leuchtende Lüfter möchtest dann empfehle ich dir die Enermax T.B. Apollish!! 

Ich besitze die Lüfter selber, und bin bis jetzt überzeugt.


Edit: Habe auch das Midgard


----------



## Apology11 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Lüfter für Xigmatek Midgard + Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.C*

Danke für die Empfehlung 

Noch jemand weitere?
und denkt ihr insgesamt 4x (2x cpu; 2x gehäuse) reichen?

was ist zum Beispiel mit denen: http://geizhals.at/de/476778
die waren ja im Letzten PCGH Lüfter Vergleich nicht dabei ...


----------



## derP4computer (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Lüfter für Xigmatek Midgard + Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.C*

Passen denn vorne im Midgard 140mm Lüfter überhaupt rein?


----------



## Apology11 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Lüfter für Xigmatek Midgard + Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.C*

Ja steht in der Anleitung + internet und ich hab extra nochmal nachgeschaut (siehe bild oben )


----------



## dj*viper (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Lüfter für Xigmatek Midgard + Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.C*

meine silent wings passen an meinem megashadow. 
warum sollten sie bei dir nicht passen?
ist doch quasi der gleiche kühler.
bin voll und ganz überzeugt von den silent wings.
jetzt gibts auch die neuen: shadow wings.
gibt auch schon ein reviews drüber.


----------



## elohim (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Lüfter für Xigmatek Midgard + Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.C*

weder die Silent Wings noch die TB Silence sind doch stärker als deine jetzigen 

Mein Tip:

entweder
3x Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP15 (beste Verhältnis aus lautstärke und statischem druck, dafür leicht summiges Geräusch, da doppelkugellager)
oder 
3x Noiseblocker Multiframe S3 (nicht ganz so gutes Performance/Lautstärke Verhältnis, dafür etwas 'saubererer Klang')
Und vorne einmal den Silent Wings USC 140.
Am besten dann an eine Steuerung dann hast du nen gutes Drehzahlspektrum aus dem du wählen kannst.


----------



## mMn (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Lüfter für Xigmatek Midgard + Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.C*

In meinem Midgard habe ich vorne unten einen Silent Wings USC 140 und vorne im 5,25" Schacht einen 120 von Scythe. Im Deckel hab ich auch noch zwei Silent Wings USC 140 und nach hinten raus blasen nochmal zwei 120 von Scythe auf der H70. Die Scythe drehen mit maximal 1200U/min.
Die von mir verwendeten Lüfter sind alle leiser (auch dank Steuerung) als die von dier verwendeten. Die Fördermenge halte ich bei Gehäuselüftern für zweitrangig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Lüfter für Xigmatek Midgard + Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.C*

Ich würde zu den BeQuiet tendieren, ich hatte in meinem auch nur 2 Gehäuselüfter verbaut gehabt mit jeweils 120mm + 1 CPU Lüfter. Drin war ein C2Q 9550 @ 3,6GHz und eine GTX 570, da hatte ich keine Temperaturprobleme obwohl die Asus DCII ein quasi ein Brikett ist. Ich hatte die Aerocool Turbine 3000 als Lüfter drin und die waren verdammt leise, nur gibt es die nicht mehr. Mein Gehäuse war allerdings die X Window Version


----------



## Apology11 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Lüfter für Xigmatek Midgard + Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.C*

@ dj*viper : ich habe mal gelesen dass die da nicht draufpassen, weil die oben ja über die Befestigung hinausragen und man sie deshalb mit dem Bügel vom CPU Kühler nicht befestigen kann...
@ elohim: - es geht mir aber auch darum dass meine jetzigen schon bei geringere Drehzahl im Verhältnis sehr laut sind
              - wie siehts mit den NB-BlackSilentPro aus sind die nicht nochmal etwas besser als die Multiframe
@ mMn: und in welche Richtung bläst dein CPU-Kühler ?

Mal ganz allgemein zu BeQuiet: welche sind da denn die besten, ich dacht das das im Moment die Dark Wings sind....


----------



## elohim (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Lüfter für Xigmatek Midgard + Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.C*

die multiframes sind besser als die Black silent Pro. 
Dark wings = silent wings usc 
wenn die silent wings günstiger sind und die optionale Montage nicht benötigst, dann also auf jeden Fall die silent wings usc nehmen.
Shadow wings ist die billig Version mit günstigerer Elektronik/Mechanik.


----------



## mMn (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Lüfter für Xigmatek Midgard + Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.C*

Der Radiator meiner H70 ist an Gehäuserückseite befestigt, die Lüfter befördern die Luft nach draußen.


----------

